
Truth, Love and Growth (Sunstone Capital) - tosh
http://blog.maxniederhofer.com/truth-love-and-growth-the-strange-strange-values-at-the-core-of-sunstone-capital
======
tosh
One of if not the best blog by a European VC (& founder).

Worth reading. Very short & thought-provoking articles.

~~~
tosh
Another very good recent article: [http://blog.maxniederhofer.com/fear-and-
loathing-in-venture-...](http://blog.maxniederhofer.com/fear-and-loathing-in-
venture-capital)

